# Compact Bibles



## JM (Jul 4, 2008)

For study I’ve been using the Thompson Chain and have enjoyed it so far but it’s a little heavy, my compact slim-line reference Bible has a tiny font [6.5 I think], so I’ve been looking for a compact Bible that’s easy on the eyes and fits into my pocket. 

Found it!

It’s published by Boardman & Holman, Authorized Version, brown fake leather material that I’ve come to prefer over bonded leather, words of Christ in red, a few resources in the back, jewel verse cross references, concordance, a couple of maps and it’s font is 8.2! I was surprised how easy it was on the eyes considering my compact reference is longer and wider. The cover has a cross design on the front but I can put up with that. 9781586404642

B & H also has “The KJV Ancient Faith Bible is a richly designed large print compact edition with a motif reflective of the ancient church. This Bible features the full text of the beloved King James version plus twenty-six pages of bonus material that recounts history-shaping early church documents and profiles many key personalities in the ancient church, from *Augustine and Francis of Assisi to Constantine and Perpetua.*”


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2008)

The best small Bibles In my humble opinion as a collector are the Cambridge Pitt Minion Bibles. While small, the style is easy to read, MOST smaller Bibles are not well made, the Cambridge PM is a VERY notable exception, the best ones having a goatskin cover, gold over red edges, and fine India paper, more expensive than other small Bibles but the quality pays off in that this will be a Bible you may use for a VERY long time. They have a KJV, a NKJV, a NASB, NIV in the PM line and on Oct. 1st the ESV. Grace and Peace in His Name.


----------



## JM (Jul 4, 2008)

I had looked at them and agree with every word you posted...but I'm pretty hard on my carry everywhere Bibles, $15 bucks [and my ability to repair books], lasts a long time.

What do they normally cost?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I too really like the Thompson Chain Reference Bible.

You might be aware there is a smaller, more compact size of it:

(from the Kirkbride web site):
Handy Size: 6in. x 8.25in. x 1.5in.
Font size: 6 point


Maybe one day this format will be available for ESV or an ESV/KJV parallel translation!

By the way, my first Thompson Chain Bible lasted 20 years with genuine leather- not bonded leather. I had it rebound (for the price of a new one) with genuine leather.


----------

